# Are The ICING Accessories store's eyeshadow pallets any good?



## snugglebunny (Dec 24, 2007)

Hello!

I read VanessaGarcia's blog about The ICING eyeshadow pallet and the swatches seems to have decent pigmentation from what the picture shows. 

However, it was only one type of pallet. There are many other ones that I would like to get and am wondering if anybody else has boughten this product before and I would like to know:

1) Is the color pigmentation good? bad? "get what you pay for"? how is it compared to: maybelline? CG? high end brands? MAC? Do you have to do many swipes to get the color to show up or does one good swipe do the trick?

2) Is it too sparkly/glittery? Or does it just have a pretty pearl sheen/shimmer? I read an ABB forum thread about Claire's eyeshadow pallets and how they aren't good at all (too sparkly, bad pigmentation etc), and since Claire's owns The ICING, I wasn't sure if The ICING's pallets are better. 

3) How is the texture? Is it grainy because of the glitter (if it has any)? Is it soft like MAC? Or is it the "just okay" texture like CG and Maybelline where the texture is good enough to use where it doesn't hurt your eyes or something?

Please respond asap because I'm going to go shopping with my bf thursday, and I usually don't get a chance to buy makeup, so this is a rare chance for me to buy makeup and I definitely want to take advantage of it! =) Since The ICING offers pretty colors for a great price, I really want to get my hands on it! But would like to know input regarding all the questions I asked above.

Thank y'all so much!


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 24, 2007)

Pretty much you get what you pay for, IME. Kind of chalky, when I've used them. hth.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 24, 2007)

ive only gotten one to destroy for the pans for pigment pressing, but when i broke up the shadows to get the pan, the top layer was a cute color but the rest looked like my kid sisters sidewalk chalk. like one looked like a nice shimmer emerald green but apparently thats just the top layer because the rest was just puke green chalk.

personally id never use them. id rather take the 10 bucks and buy one good eyeshadow than have 15 icky ones


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Dec 24, 2007)

I depot the eyeshadows and use the palette for my MAC eyeshadows.


----------



## _trimm_trabb (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with the posters above - their eyeshadows are a scam. My little sister had a palette from them so I had a look at it. That's exactly right - the top layer almost seems so be "sprayed" with shimmer and colour, and then as soon as you scratch beneath the surface it's nasty chalkiness with no pigmentation or shimmer whatsoever. What pieces of junk. Save your money. If you're looking for GOOD cheap eyeshadow, try NYX e/s. They have amazing pigmentation and a bajillion colours (and they're $2.99 at cherryculture.com).


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Dec 24, 2007)

like others, I love to buy them, scratch out the 'crap' shadows and press my pigments in them


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 24, 2007)

Ditto on all of the above.  For some bizzare reason, the only palettes that the Claire's by me sells are the cream ones.  The top layer is coated in glitter, but below that is some color that looks way different than the color.  The only reason I would ever use them would be for one-nighter Halloween makeup.

But on the otherhand, they make pretty sweet palettes!  Load them up with some magnets and I am in business!  And if you clean out the crappy eyeshadows, you have twenty-one pans for pressing pigments!


----------

